# أيروديناميك



## yara92 (6 أبريل 2006)

أيروديناميك
علم التحريك الهوائي وهو العلم الذي يدرس علاقة الأشكال الهندسية السطوح بتوليد القوى الهوائية كقوة الرفع المتولدة عن الجناح
لقد قرأت الكثير عن هذا الموضوع, ارجو ممن لديه خبرة بهذا الخصوص ان يرسل لي ماده مبسطه فلم افلح في تعليم طلابي بشكل مبسط كيف تطير الطيارة باستخدام قوانين الفيزياء كمعادلى برنولي وقانون نيوتن الثالث.
مع العلم الطلاب من نوعية صعبه لديهم صعوبات تركيز وصعوبة فهم المقروء
مع الشكر 
معلم


----------



## جاسر (8 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

ممكن توضح مستواهم التعليمي, لعل أحد الشباب يساعدك
ولو تحدد النقطة التي صعب عليك شرحها ..

بإذن الله سنصل إلى نتيجة 

دمت بخيرٍ


----------



## yara92 (8 أبريل 2006)

اخي العزيز شكرا على الرد
المستوى التعليمي ثانوي ولكن ذوي احتياجات خاصة نوع من التعلم لتغيير افكارهم عن المجتمع خوفا من الانغماس في المخدرات والسجون. لكي ييحصلوا على احترام للذات بعد ان فقدوا الاهتمام من قبل المجتمع.

1.	cord profile ما هو المقصود
2.	معادلة برنولي هي مجموع الضغط الستاتي والضغط الدينامي هو ثابت؟
3.	زاوية التوجيه؟
4.	بأي شروط الكفاءة الايروديناميكية لل profile هي الاعظم ؟ 
5.	ما هي الحوامات الهوائية للذيل؟
6.	كيف يمكن ان نهبط بسرعة بطيئة جدا


----------



## جاسر (9 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ..

أعطني فرصة لتحرير موضوع حول هذا, اسبوع على أقل تقدير 
وربما يسبقني غيري إن شاءالله 

اتمنى لهم التوفيق والله حسبهم

دمت بخير


----------



## yara92 (9 أبريل 2006)

*عوفيت اخي جاسر ولك الشكر*

عوفيت اخي جاسر ولك الشكر


----------



## عقيد ركن طيار (16 أبريل 2006)

yara92

يعطيك العافية


----------



## م/ مصطفي (27 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم 
موضوع شيق جدااا ..انا الحمد لله من اهم اهتمامتي هيا Aerodynamic بس عمري ما سالت نفسي اذاي اعلمها لاحد خالص...كان كل اهتمامي ان اذا حد سالني اقدر اجوبه ...
بس ان شاء الله هقعد مع نفسي و احول اوصل لطريقه لتعليم اي شخص معندوش فكره عن الطيران اصلا ..بس ادعولي 
جزاك الله خيرا اخت/yara92 لتنبيهنا بهذا الكلام .
ربنا يقدرك اخي/جاسر ..و جزاك الله كل خير

والسلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته


----------



## almutaz (29 أبريل 2006)

*basics*

اليكم بعض المواقع التى تشرح basics of aerodynamics

http://www.lissys.demon.co.uk/pug/c00.html

http://www.auf.asn.au/groundschool/umodule4.html


----------



## 3adel (1 مايو 2006)

*مدخل الى علم aerodynamique*

يشرح هدا الكتاب في صيغة pdf اهم المبادئ الأساسية في الايروديناميك بالا ضافة على ميكانيك الطيران و هو مهم جدا للطيارين و المهندسين . الكتاب بالفرنسية و اعلم ان الكثير من الشباب العرب في المشرق لا يفهمونها . لكن يمكنهم محاولة ترجمته الى الانجليزية


----------

